# New Building going up on my farm



## slipshod

I started this building last May to use as a barn on the farm. I ran into a problem with the town , they said that I am zoned residential. After several months of red tape I have had the agricultural zoning reinstated. If this did not happen I could not build this type of building. The thing that is totally amazing to me is all four sides of my property are zoned ag. The explaination I was given is the lady who lived in the house was not farming, so someone changed it, no one knew who. That problem is out of the way.
Next was the building inspector; He wanted me to build to residential specifications. Talk about a catch 22. Well he became a non issue once the zoning was changed back to ag. The town took federal money to establish agricultural districts that resticted the size of lots to no less then five acres. I went to my local congreesman to resolve the roadblocks thar kept cropping up. The town wanted it both ways, and they were told to back off.
I lost a year on this job. But we are up and running now and it is going to be a beauty. This first picture is where it stood will I dealt with red tape.


----------



## slipshod

*May 13,2004*

This is where I am at as of 3:00 PM today


----------



## slipshod

*About the constuction*

This building is going to be 30x52 when it is finished. the center section will have sixteen foot cielings downstairs, because I am installing a 16,000 lbs. two post lift. Two shed roofs off both long side, one will be 30x16 the other 30x12.
The uprights are heavy duty telephone poles. They extend into the ground over five feet and sit on slate. They have stood all winter with just the siding pearling on them and I have had no movement. The main center section of the building is going to have a loft at each end and a gangway between them. This is so I can lift anything as high as I need it. All the lumber is cut on the mill you see in the pictures to full dimentions. After completion I will have inside storage for all my equipment.


----------



## Chris

Wow --- why so tall? Looks like you are building a storage tank for a couple space shuttle booster rockets!!! 

OR a REALLY LARGE TRACTOR THAT MIGHT TAKE OVER THE PLANET! Like a Transformer.... 

Is this about that Mexican UFO? 

EXplain. 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :ufo: :ufo: :ufo: :ufo: :ufo:


----------



## Chris

How much you got into this project and how much and where did you locate the phone poles?

Thanks


----------



## slipshod

*Tall?*

You think it is tall? I want storage room upstairs, and high cielings downstairs. I want to be able to drive thru with my trailer and a piece of equipment on the truck. I am winding down my career with the state and plan on some big toys to play with. And yes it is tall 36 feet overall.


----------



## slipshod

*UFO*

If I park one of them in there I want to be able to lift it up to change the oil.


----------



## slipshod

*Total costs*

So far people have paid me to build this building. All of the lumber comes from trees that I have been paid to remove. I have $3,100 into the sawmill and have cut ten times that amount in lumber so far. The telephone poles I paid $14.00 apiece for them and I bought 100 at the time. The shortest one I got was 34 feet and I have sold enough of them to make back my money and then some. Hardware for the sliding doors, sheet metal for the roof, nails, etc... maybe $1500.00. All the siding will be board and batton.


----------



## slipshod

*Need long logs*

I rototilled the wife's "Kitchen Garden", she fed me breakfast, how I have the tractor back on the trailer. I have to head out and find some 24' logs to cut my collar ties out of. My crew will not be back until Monday so I have the whole weekend to saw. The imediate needs are twenty-eight more 16' 2x6's, twenty-four 24' 2x4's for collar ties, and I have to rig some one inch stock for facia. It is a warm one already and I figure I will go through a lot of water today.
First thing I will play the part of lumberjack as I have to drop a few trees to get the lenth I need.


----------



## Argee

*Re: UFO*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *If I park one of them in there I want to be able to lift it up to change the oil. *


 * U F O 's* 

How much oil do those puppies hold? Dino or synthetic?


----------



## Stewart

Wow, I wish I had something like that. The storage/work space upstairs would be great. Are you going to cut off the tops of the telephone poles that will stick up through the roof???? I am guessing yes but maybe there is a nother purpose I am not seeing???:smoking:


----------



## slipshod

*stewart*

The pole to the left of the door on the gable end is the only one that will not get cut down. That sir is the base of my flagpole.I have a flag that flew over the Capitol building thar is huge, 15x25. I have a piece of pipe that is 4 feet long that fits over the end of the pole. Welding a plate and bracket to it to handle an additional 20 ft long flagpole. I think it will be cool to fly my flag on holidays.
This picture shows the relationship of new building to existing shop and the house.


----------



## Stewart

How are you going to raise and lower the flag. That will be a real long rope???:nerd:


----------



## slipshod

*up and down*



> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *How are you going to raise and lower the flag. That will be a real long rope???:nerd: *


 Exactly:usaflag: :usaflag: :bigusa: :bigusa:


----------



## guest

wow that building looks Huge!!! and looks really sturdy... 
wicked tall too. good job... 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=36426>


----------



## Chris

HAHAHA --- You see I told you it was SUPER TALL

Like a water tower.

:crazysun:


----------



## slipshod

*Time For An Update*

My building project got put on the back burner for a while. I have been extremely busy with my business and the vegetable gardens. But I am happy to say that the project has gotten back on track. Today was a banner day as I had help that came out of the woodwork. My friend Bob, his son Chris, and his nephew John showed up to help. My friend Jack had trouble with his van today and had to take the day off from work, I trailered his van to the tranny shop for him and he stayed and helped. As we pulled back into the farm yard we were followed by two friends of my youngest son and they stayed the whole day.
The entire roof framing is now done, the gable supports are in place, the roof is ready for the pearling to go on. I have also bought and have on site the steel roof covering, it is deep red. In the morning I am going to start nailing the under course and by Saturday I hope to be putting on sheets.
Originally I was going to cover the outside with wood, but my plans have changed dramatically. A fellow who I see in the coffee shop had gotten his hands on over 5000 square feet of classic rib steel sheathing and wanted to sell it to help pay for stump removal and grading on his property. I was able to buy all of it for $500.00 and grinding of 15 large stumps. We both have come away from the deal happy. He even had the screws to put the metal up with. So steel sides on the center section walls. I still have the two shed roof side additions that will go on after completion of the main section. These I will use my boards on for the look I want to achieve.
After the outside box rafters were in place we pulled diagonals on both roof faces, one side is out about four inches and the other is right on. We will correct the side the is out with the over hangs. Tomorrow I will shoot some updated photos, as it got dark on us quickly tonight and I did not think of photos until it was too late.


----------



## psrumors

Very very nice. Keep us with up to the minute photos. Can't wait to see that thing finished.


----------



## slipshod

*OK Pictures*

Here is some fresh photos of where I am at with this thing. It does not look as tall with the posts cut off. Remember this is the center section of a raised center aisle building,


----------



## slipshod

*another shot*

here is another view.


----------



## bontai Joe

Looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

If I'm right its about 24' to the top peak of the roof. Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod

*you are not too far off*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *If I'm right its about 24' to the top peak of the roof. Looking good:thumbsup: *


 The side walls are twenty-four feet, peak is about twenty-nine.


----------



## jodyand

OK i miss counted the sections of scaffolding:duh:


----------



## jbetts13

*Re: May 13,2004*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *This is where I am at as of 3:00 PM today *


that is that red thing with wheels ??


----------



## guest

looks good slip.... its huge.


----------



## Argee

*Re: Re: May 13,2004*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *that is that red thing with wheels ?? *


:ditto: What is that?


----------



## slipshod

*Re: Re: May 13,2004*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *that is that red thing with wheels ?? *


That red thing with wheels is a sawmill!


----------



## slipshod

*Re: Re: Re: May 13,2004*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *That red thing with wheels is a sawmill! *


That sawmill is a simplicity band mill. It uses compact spares to hold the blade and a 13 H.P honda engine to turn it. The mill is entirely manual, including up and down and pushing it through the log. The lumber produced is dimentionally square and I can cut long boards, 35 feet. The machine is fully portable, it has its own wheels and trailer hitch.
Yesterday I figure I walked close to a mile behind that saw cutting my roof pearlings. I sawed over 1500 feet of 6 inch boards. That machine only cost me $3400 brand new, and I have cut a lot of lumber from trees I get from my business. The one real nice feature is I can cut yard trees and not worry much as new blades are around $20.00 each and sharpening only costs $6.00


----------



## slipshod

*progress again*

We had a great day working on the barn roof today. Managed to get one side completely covered with the pearling. Saturday it rained and I worked betweeen the drops and put up a lot of blocking to catch my wall material. My friend Jack and I went nuts, he did all the air nailing I did the humping material up the ladder. About 100 trips up and down. My legs know it too.


----------



## slipshod

*Here is one more*

Another picture


----------



## jodyand

Man that must have been a job lifting them boards up there. Looking good slip:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy

Looking good Slip. I'd almost forgot what roof construction without plywood looked like. That will be real nice when you get it done.

I don't know if I could crawl around up that high anymore. I seem to be developing a fear of heights as I get older. 20 years ago I installed a TV antenna on a 60ft guy supported home tower, done jobs on old two and three story houses with metal and slate roofs. Now I get shakey going over one floor up. :dazed: Maybe it's a good thing, my balance ain't what it used to be neither.  

Mark


----------



## slipshod

*Another Great day*

Made real progress again today. I worked from 8:00AM until I got cooked off the roof around 4:00PM. It has developed into a hot hot day here in Western New York. My wife fed me smoked turkey soup and a sandwitch and after I take a break I will head back over to the farm and get busy again.
If all goes well I should be able to build my overhangs tonight.


----------



## slipshod

*looking up from inside*

This shows how much wood I am using . I decided to go with six inch boards on twelve inch centers to support my metal roof. There will be as much metal supported as there is floating. I tend to overbuild because I don't pay for lumber.


----------



## bontai Joe

It's really coming along.


----------



## slipshod

*Joe you are right*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *It's really coming along. *


 This afternoon I got out of thr sun for a couple of hours and had something to eat. Went back over to the farm around 6:00 PM and my friend Jack stopped. Between him my youngest son and his friend Dave, managed to finish all the roof pearlings, and disasemble the scaffolding on the inside of the building. The view is better, and it realy is tall inside with everything taken down.
Tomorrow I pull my strings along the ridge the ridge and square down one end of the overhangs so I can start my sheets. The other overhang I will let run wild until the last sheet is fitted, and cut it to match. The back roof panal tails about 4", but the front is right on the money. It won't matter though because I will snap a line at the eaves when the entire roof is on and trim it then.
That is my roof laying on the saw table.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: looking up from inside*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *This shows how much wood I am using . I decided to go with six inch boards on twelve inch centers to support my metal roof. There will be as much metal supported as there is floating. I tend to overbuild because I don't pay for lumber. *



So are you using fresh cut green wood? Does that cause any problems?


Looks real nice. Cant wait to see the finished barn.


----------



## slipshod

*August 3 2004*

Ready for the metal on top. Got one end over hang squared off today and added some of the corner wind braces. In the morning gonna start screwing down the metal.
Paul to answer your question about using green lumber; so far it has not been any problems at all. The hardest part is driving the barn spikes into true two inch material. Most of the lumber so far other then the pearlings has been stacked inside for over a year. The logs cut the roof boards from have been stacked off the ground for a year and some for longer then that. One thing you have to watch is that the boards are nailed down bark side up because with the sun being as hot as it is the exposed side dries faster then the other and if you put bark side down they want to cup.


----------



## jodyand

Looking good slip cant wait to see it finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stewart

All I can say is Wow, that is awesome!!! Keep the card and letters coming!!


----------



## memmurphy

*Re: August 3 2004*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *
> Paul to answer your question about using green lumber; so far it has not been any problems at all. The hardest part is driving the barn spikes into true two inch material. Most of the lumber so far other then the pearlings has been stacked inside for over a year. The logs cut the roof boards from have been stacked off the ground for a year and some for longer then that. One thing you have to watch is that the boards are nailed down bark side up because with the sun being as hot as it is the exposed side dries faster then the other and if you put bark side down they want to cup. *


Slip,
Any trick to keep the boards from splitting as they dry. Dad had a tree, oak I believe, milled into boards once. We put them in the top of the garage with spacers between them to dry. Every month or two we flipped them over. They stayed nice and flat but some cracked and split pretty bad. Someone said the attic may have dried them out too quick? They were sawed roughly 1" thick x 6-8" wide x 5' length. Maybe cutting them short length caused it? 

Mark


----------



## slipshod

*Re: Re: August 3 2004*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Slip,
> Any trick to keep the boards from splitting as they dry. Dad had a tree, oak I believe, milled into boards once. We put them in the top of the garage with spacers between them to dry. Every month or two we flipped them over. They stayed nice and flat but some cracked and split pretty bad. Someone said the attic may have dried them out too quick? They were sawed roughly 1" thick x 6-8" wide x 5' length. Maybe cutting them short length caused it?
> 
> Mark *


 I have had lumber split as it come off the sawmill. Orientation of the log has a lot to do with it. Spruce seems to be the worst , I have cut 2x6's that split as I cut them.Turning the log 90 degrees on the table before the next cut sometimes helps.Treating the end grain on hardwood boards with parifin before you dry it also helps.


----------



## slipshod

*08/04/04*

I have to go to work today and tomorrow, but I got some metal up today.


----------



## slipshod

*different angle*

red roof


----------



## jodyand

Slip have you been able to do anymore on your barn:question:


----------



## memmurphy

*Re: Re: Re: August 3 2004*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I have had lumber split as it come off the sawmill. Orientation of the log has a lot to do with it. Spruce seems to be the worst , I have cut 2x6's that split as I cut them.Turning the log 90 degrees on the table before the next cut sometimes helps.Treating the end grain on hardwood boards with parifin before you dry it also helps. *


Thanks Slip for the information!  

Mark


----------



## slipshod

*You Bet*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Slip have you been able to do anymore on your barn:question: *


 The barn is coming along nicely. The roof is on it except for the ridge cap and rack pieces. I have nailed in a bunch of the spacer blocks on the side walls and installed all the wind braces. I hope to have the side walls covered in the next two weeks. For the last two days I could not work on it because I have been doing prep jobs for customers. Inside since the second floor supports are not installed yet the building feels like a cathedral, the roof is way up there. Fresh pictures to follow.


----------



## bontai Joe

Just be careful when up high and don't work high when tired. I lost a very good friend recently from a fall because he was squeezing in a little more work in the end of the day.


----------



## slipshod

*been a great week*

I have been working at my farm with the whole family and a ton of friends for the last six days. This coming Saturday is the yearly pig roast. Everybody has pitched in and a ton of cleaning, mowing, and barn building has gone on. The roof is on and the ground inside is leveled up. All the building material is moved and stacked out of the way. There is about six acres of lawn on the farm, and the barn is about five hundred feet from the road. The perfect place for a party. We have friends, food, music, camping, swimming, volleyball, horseback riding, horseshoes, and a bon fire. Early bird set-up party starts friday afternoon with a 70's country rock band, and over the next two days we have 7 bands that will play. The menu Friday night is smoked saddle of beef. Saturday evenings meal will be a pit roasted pig.
Here is a picture of the barn or the world's tallest picnic pavillion with the roof all on!


----------



## slipshod

*pitures of the party will follow*

here is the view from the south facing side of the barn.


----------



## slipshod

*cleaned up*

Here is the front view of the barn all picked up.


----------



## slipshod

*originally wood sides*

But that has changed. I am now going to have metal sides. I bartered over 7000 square feet of Classsic Rib Metal, even got the screws with it. There are three lengths of metal in these piles,the long ones are 23', the short ones are 12' . I have over 125 sheets total. The House is getting a metal roof too.


----------



## jodyand

Looking good slip in the 1st picture with the roof on the white panels is that sky lights:question:


----------



## slipshod

*funny you should ask.*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looking good slip in the 1st picture with the roof on the white panels is that sky lights:question: *


 I don't know if I mentioned having light panels in the roof. Installed four per side and they let a nice defused light in.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Sounds like quite a party you got planned, sounds like a lot of fun. Hey Andy. Sounds like you found a place for the northeast TF party.


----------



## steventhomas42

Hey slip!

No new updates on your building?

We're anxious to see the completed project!


Steve


----------



## slipshod

*updates*



> _Originally posted by steventhomas42 _
> *Hey slip!
> 
> No new updates on your building?
> 
> We're anxious to see the completed project!
> 
> 
> Steve *


 Not a lot has been done on my building the last few weeks. I have been very busy getting all my contracted work done, setting up for bow season, finishing a few things at the house,and my job has kept me going quite a bit as we are short people right now. But I have got most of the spacer blocks nailed in and I had a winfall come to me. A friend of mine works consruction and they are redoing an office building in downtown Buffalo. He has been given all the windows that have been removed, they are argon gas filled with mylar film between the glass panes. The sizes are 5'x5', 5'x2 1/2', and 2 1/2' x 2 1/2'. I have got approximately 25 of each size. The design of the building is going to get a row of windows all the way across the top of the sides, the 5x 2 1/2 one laid on their sides. Lots of light into the building and very little heat. This is going to change the looks, but it will be sharp.


----------



## slipshod

*back at it*

I worked on the barn the last two days, managed to get one long side completed covered in metal. Iwill be posting pictures in the morning, when I went to use my camera today I had a dead battery. Also will post pictures of the windows I got for free. Argon gas filled panals in four sizes, all with tinting built in. They came from a bank remodeling job and the contractor gave them away, I was in the right place at the right time, even got free delivery. Over 100 windows, and they are really going to up-scale my barn project. I will sell what I don't use, maybe list them on E-bay.


----------



## jodyand

Thats great slip cant wait to see it. Cant beat the free windows especially since you didn't have to take them out and they delivered them to you.


----------



## slipshod

*where I'm at*

Photo taken this morning. The area without metal is where my windows are going. I wil finish frame the door opening befor I trim the sheets around it.


----------



## slipshod

*these are the windows I have told you about*

Quite a stack of windows.


----------



## slipshod

*veiw II*

windows


----------



## steventhomas42

Hey Slip!

What's the status on the Taj Ma-Barn? 

We haven't seen a posting in a while on your progress.

Those of us who can't afford such structures have to live vicariously through the construction of others.

Steve


----------



## slipshod

> _Originally posted by steventhomas42 _
> *Hey Slip!
> 
> What's the status on the Taj Ma-Barn?
> 
> We haven't seen a posting in a while on your progress.
> 
> Those of us who can't afford such structures have to live vicariously through the construction of others.
> 
> Steve *


 Well the barn is in metal, I have four days off and I will be building doors so I can finish closing it up. Waited on installing the windows, and glad I did. A young fella that was a neighbor as he grew up got the right rubber mounting blocks for me. He also has lent me a pair of suction cups. There should be some real progress as I have a helper for the next four days.


----------



## Tarp_man

Very nice storage building. I would say with the material that are being utilized, this garage building isn't coming down anytime soon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Just saw this for the first time and am very very impressed! Whats the chances of getting an update on this building? Would love to see some photos of it these days!


----------



## Tarp_man

*Garage building*

This building looks like a tank. It definitely won't come down. It also looks like a money saving project with the telephone poles. I have storage on top of my garage building also. You wouldn't believe the number of items that you can put on top of storage building that you would normally be stumbling over. Great work.


----------

